# I need information or instructions or a video!



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JaMsTr said:


> I need to know how to change my original taillights which are plug n play 1 wire, to a LED 3 wire taillight. I think IM missing a piece(s) to get the wires connected...


Welcome Aboard!

What year and trim level Cruze do you have?

How-To: Installing HIDS (LED/Halogen headlight similar)


----------



## JaMsTr (Jul 25, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> What year and trim level Cruze do you have?
> 
> How-To: Installing HIDS (LED/Halogen headlight similar)


I have a 2017 L. Just basic.


----------

